# New tipping option. Passenger ratings.



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

After my first day of the new app tipping I realized that it is not about the tips. It is the passenger rating. I woke up today and checked who had been naughty and who had been nice. I got a lot five stars, a message and a couple of badges. Oh yeah and one $1 tip. Four stars on everyone, except the tip, when request to change their ratings. Tomorrow for the reason: no tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Some driver will get screwed as the passenger sees their rating drop and gives a one star to somebody, hopefully you will not get the retaliatory rating that was intended for another driver.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't think it's appropriate to low rate for no tipping. I do agree with Uberfunitis, someone else may get a retaliatory rating that they don't deserve.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

5 stars is for tipping.
4 stars is for nice people without tip
2-3 stars for lack of manners, being rude, etc..
1 star for multiple stops and not being quick about it. (Waiting 10 + minutes because the passenger left their crap in my car and I can't drive off and cancel). Or it is someone I never want to be matched up with again. That takes a truly special human being.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

15/17 down rated for not tipping. Reason for changing the rating:. No tip. Lol Uber responds we changed the rating but the passenger has the option to tip. And I have the option to down rate them for it.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> 15/17 down rated for not tipping. Reason for changing the rating:. No tip. Lol Uber responds we changed the rating but the passenger has the option to tip. And I have the option to down rate them for it.


Not arguing your right to change their rating or your rating system. By waiting until the next day to change the rating the pax could retaliate against a driver that didn't do anything to deserve a lower rating.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Butter said:


> Not arguing your right to change their rating or your rating system. By waiting until the next day to change the rating the pax could retaliate against a driver that didn't do anything to deserve a lower rating.


It will better help drivers identify cheap passengers. A lot of work and money goes into keeping my car on the road. Cleaning and maintenance plus fuel. We all have these expenses. Being a nice passenger without tipping is a four star rating.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> It will better help drivers identify cheap passengers. A lot of work and money goes into keeping my car on the road. Cleaning and maintenance plus fuel. We all have these expenses. Being a nice passenger without tipping is a four star rating.


Being a nice driver who gets me from point A to point B with no issue without providing water, mints, charging cables etc is an automatic three star.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Being a nice driver who gets me from point A to point B with no issue without providing water, mints, charging cables etc is an automatic three star.


A four star rating to a passenger is a lot worse than a three star for a driver. Drivers have volume to counteract a poor rating. Passengers unless they use it a lot, will see their rating fall.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> A four star rating to a passenger is a lot worse than a three star for a driver. Drivers have volume to counteract a poor rating. Passengers unless they use it a lot, will see their rating fall.


Perhaps in sacramento a low rating for a passenger actually has an impact, in DC we have so many ants that pick up anything that pings that it has no effect at all from the passengers perspective.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

My next goal is to get Uber to enforce their driver rating. Suspend all the drivers below 4.4.


----------



## Bman1974 (Jul 10, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Being a nice driver who gets me from point A to point B with no issue without providing water, mints, charging cables etc is an automatic three star.


I tip the bathroom attendant when I use the gum, mint, or cologne. If you want amenities, then reciprocate. It's a give and take relationship. Otherwise getting from point A to point B with no problems, good navigation, car and driver clean should be 5 stars on UberX.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Bman1974 said:


> I tip the bathroom attendant when I use the gum, mint, or cologne. If you want amenities, then reciprocate. It's a give and take relationship. Otherwise getting from point A to point B with no problems, good navigation, car and driver clean should be 5 stars on UberX.


Where does it state that is all that is included with UberX?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Butter said:


> I don't think it's appropriate to low rate for no tipping


Is it appropriate to recognise those who do tip?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Some driver will get screwed as the passenger sees their rating drop and gives a one star to somebody, hopefully you will not get the retaliatory rating that was intended for another driver.


Better that random driver than me. My conscience is clean. It isn't my fault that pax take a shot in the dark and blame their last driver when they have no evidence it was their last driver at fault. ALL Drivers should rate their pax 5 stars and then downrate at some random later date if the pax deserves it, ideally a few days to a few months later. Then no passenger would know who to downrate. That way any passenger that tries to retaliate against a driver knows he's just being a jerk screwing some driver that wasn't at fault.

Of course, the pax could downrate all drivers... but then when he whines to Uber about something his driver supposedly did he won't have much credibility.

I don't agree with downrating a pax for giving no tip. But if a driver has to risk being fired to downrate a passenger that discourages a driver from giving even a well-deserved rating.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Better that random driver than me. My conscience is clean. It isn't my fault that pax take a shot in the dark and blame their last driver when they have no evidence it was their last driver at fault. ALL Drivers should rate their pax 5 stars and then downrate at some random later date if the pax deserves it, ideally a few days to a few months later. Then no passenger would know who to downrate. That way any passenger that tries to retaliate against a driver knows he's just being a jerk screwing some driver that wasn't at fault.
> 
> Of course, the pax could downrate all drivers... but then when he whines to Uber about something his driver supposedly did he won't have much credibility.
> 
> I don't agree with downrating a pax for giving no tip. But if a driver has to risk being fired to downrate a passenger that makes passenger rating meaningless.


That is all true, just keep all that in mind when you get a one star and you are sitting there scratching your head wondering where the hell that is from. As you remember all your passengers today having no problems at all.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is all true, just keep all that in mind when you get a one star and you are sitting there scratching your head wondering where the hell that is from. As you remember all your passengers today having no problems at all.


Could be... but so far, at least with 1 star ratings, that only seems to happen to me on Lyft where I don't think rerating is even possible. With 3 or 4 star ratings that could be plausible for me as I have gotten quite a few seemingly random 3 and 4 stars.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Could be... but so far, at least with 1 star ratings, that only seems to happen to me on Lyft where I don't think rerating is even possible. With 3 or 4 star ratings that could be plausible for me.


Just as a side I was reading earlier today that if you rerate more often than they stop actually changing the rates of the passenger and just send the normal canned response to the driver that all is changed.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Just as a side I was reading earlier today that if you rerate more often than they stop actually changing the rates of the passenger and just send the normal canned response to the driver that all is changed.


Where were you reading that?

Have a credible source?

That seems plausible but as far as I know it is merely a hunch that some have suggested that Uber does not actually rerate. If Uber wouldn't rerate a pax, why wouldn't Uber just never accept lower ratings for pax in the first place?

Judging by all the low rated pax I see on a daily basis, it seems to me that Uber allows a driver to rate a pax down.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Where were you reading that?
> 
> Have a credible source?
> 
> ...


I could not find it to save my life, it was in some thread where someone quoted a twitter user that had a handle that indicated they were some sort of Uber CS. I have no idea if it was real or not, but it seems plausible to me.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Just as a side I was reading earlier today that if you rerate more often than they stop actually changing the rates of the passenger and just send the normal canned response to the driver that all is changed.


Rate all passengers fours stars and change the ones who tip to 5. Less reports.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Is it appropriate to recognise those who do tip?


Yes, it's called saying thank you. Specifically, as I said in my next post I don't think it's appropriate to change a rating the next day because they could retaliate against a different driver. Without a system for feedback there is no way for a rider to know what you think they did wrong.

Your opinion on tipping is on the same coin as to Uberfunitis' ideas on supplying water/mints. It's not specifically spelled out so I have a right to demand it and rate low if I don't get what I want. The problem is that you don't provide feedback to correct what you believe to be incorrect behavior.



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Rate all passengers fours stars and change the ones who tip to 5. Less reports.


I think this is better.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> After my first day of the new app tipping I realized that it is not about the tips. It is the passenger rating. I woke up today and checked who had been naughty and who had been nice. I got a lot five stars, a message and a couple of badges. Oh yeah and one $1 tip. Four stars on everyone, except the tip, when request to change their ratings. Tomorrow for the reason: no tip.


I also have noticed more 5 star ratings and badges.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Rate all passengers fours stars and change the ones who tip to 5. Less reports.





Butter said:


> I think this is better.


This is what I was getting at. I have been giving 4s or less for not tipping for 2 years now.



Butter said:


> Your opinion on tipping is on the same coin as to Uberfunitis' ideas on supplying water/mints.


No it's not. Mine is a simple business decision. I'm. not trying to extort riders. They don't lose their access to the platform due to ratings, I don't want them to lose access, I just want to know from whom I can expect a tip. If I could make private notes on riders that only I see, it would say simply does not tip.

Furthermore the reason non tippers get 4s and tippers get 5s is because I feel tippers deserve to be recognized. it's not punishing non tippers it's recognizing the ones that do.

Trying to get a driver fired for not providing free items is basically extortion. It's a Richard move, I have no use for him or people like him. After i read that post i put him on ignore, he's either a troll or the biggest dk head driver/rider there out there, either way I have no use for him.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> They don't lose their access to the platform due to ratings, I don't want them to lose access, I just want to know from whom I can expect a tip.


I'm not arguing about the ratings themselves. My main point was that if a driver lowers a pax rating the next day, then the pax could retaliate against a different driver. And that does affect other drivers and could get them deactivated. Still the opposite side of the same coin if you do it the next day.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Butter said:


> I'm not arguing about the ratings themselves. My main point was that if a driver lowers a pax rating the next day, then the pax could retaliate against a different driver. And that does affect other drivers and could get them deactivated. Still the opposite side of the same coin if you do it the next day.


Rarely do I change ratings..


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Hence the problem with the rating system. No accountability to determine which ride or driver gave what rating. No chance to learn from the exercise. If you intend to tip anyway, keep a few bucks in your pocket, tip cash and be done with it. A long time ago, before Uber and Lyft dropped rates it pays to drivers (repeatedly), I might have thought differently.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Honestly my old system was a lot of work. I rate now based on the passenger and the experience. I do not care if the passenger re rates me. If they tip and we're an ass then they still get the rating I felt they deserved.

I have felt the rage as a driver towards passengers who show little to no appreciation for us. Do they think cars magically repair themselves and change their fluids on their own? Does the can have an auto clean function like a dishwasher? There is a lot of money and work that goes on to keep the car running. This is all done off the clock. I believe that the rating rerating stems from these types of feelings.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Marks for lower ratings include:

Making me wait to pick them up without a heads up. If the pax comes walking out at 3+ minutes.

Being rude and disrespectful.

Multiple stops that are not done in a quick manner.

Leaving trash in my car. 

If I hear the n word, in any form, from any person. 

Theses are just a few.


----------



## mystic love (Jul 22, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> 5 stars is for tipping.
> 4 stars is for nice people without tip
> 2-3 stars for lack of manners, being rude, etc..
> 1 star for multiple stops and not being quick about it. (Waiting 10 + minutes because the passenger left their crap in my car and I can't drive off and cancel). Or it is someone I never want to be matched up with again. That takes a truly special human being.


So with that standard, you would accept a pax with 4 star then?

Does 1 star means we never get to match with them again? (uber)

If a handicap person makes us wait for 5 minutes before coming to the car...would you rate them 1 star? (Plus no tips)


----------



## FoxFire (Oct 1, 2017)

Everyone gets 5 stars from me, unless they do something outrageous. 

Now though, I've started to down grade a passengers rating after 48 hours, IF they made the claim "I'll tip you in the app", and failed to do so. For now I'm simply docking a star for that.

If you're not intending on tipping me, then don't say you will do it in the app just to save yourself some face for not handing over a cash tip at the end of the ride.

I would like Uber to implement a system in the app for rating where when you rate the passenger you can check a box labeled "Said they would tip though the app". Then it waits 48 hours to a week, and if the passenger has not added a tip as they had promised, then they get docked a star from the rating you gave them.


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> 5 stars is for tipping.
> 4 stars is for nice people without tip
> 2-3 stars for lack of manners, being rude, etc..
> 1 star for multiple stops and not being quick about it. (Waiting 10 + minutes because the passenger left their crap in my car and I can't drive off and cancel). Or it is someone I never want to be matched up with again. That takes a truly special human being.


The stars is meant to register the quality of the rider not to see if they tip you or not. I had really crappy riders tip me and I still knocked them down because they were crappy. Remember the more you dock a rider the more likely they are to get knocked out of the system.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have a pet peeve about waiting more than 2 minutes, and I dock a star accordingly. But I do it based upon intention of pax.

If handicapped for example they don't intend to go slow that's just how it is.

Almost any other excuses they come up with are just that, excuses, and I don't appreciate my time being wasted.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Four stars on everyone


Damn, bro. You nicer than me. I one star them a few days later to everyone who doesn't tip.



Uberfunitis said:


> retaliatory rating that was intended for another driver.


That's not my problem, muahahahaha!!!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I have a pet peeve about waiting more than 2 minutes, and I dock a star accordingly. But I do it based upon intention of pax.
> 
> If handicapped for example they don't intend to go slow that's just how it is.
> 
> Almost any other excuses they come up with are just that, excuses, and I don't appreciate my time being wasted.


The passengers for X have five minutes, why penalize the passenger for using the system as intended. Now after five minutes I agree they are wasting my time.



htboston said:


> That's not my problem, muahahahaha!!!


The next time you are driving and all the sudden get a one star and are wondering what in the heck just happened because all your rides were perfect... now you know. Retaliatory ratings are your problem when you are on the receiving end of a retaliatory rating that was not intended for you.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Just because 5 minutes is given doesn't mean that I'm okay with it, but I am forced to deal with it, just like the low pay.

If I do 30 rides in a day and every pax takes 5 mins to arrive, thats 2:30 of my time. I am not okay with the 5 minute thing, nor am I okay with waiting for people who want to hit a drive thru with 2+ cars already in line ahead of me, or "Just a few things" in a slow grocery store.

Disrespecting my time is my pet peeve, I suppose.


----------



## mystic love (Jul 22, 2017)

htboston said:


> Damn, bro. You nicer than me. I one star them a few days later to everyone who doesn't tip.


So if they did not take a trip within a week...and you down rate them to 1 star, they will just adjust yours from whatever star they gave you to a 1 star as well. Pax is able to see the star rating you gave them for each particular trip they took right? So if the latest trip they see is a 1 star...they can just go and change the rating for driver to 1 star.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

mystic love said:


> So if they did not take a trip within a week...and you down rate them to 1 star, they will just adjust yours from whatever star they gave you to a 1 star as well. Pax is able to see the star rating you gave them for each particular trip they took right? So if the latest trip they see is a 1 star...they can just go and change the rating for driver to 1 star.


Is this a recent change in the rating policy?


----------



## mystic love (Jul 22, 2017)

htboston said:


> Is this a recent change in the rating policy?


No., why you asked? I am just saying if you down rate a pax after a couple of days later...and they haven't taken a trip for say over a week and the next time they open the app...they see their latest trip is a 1 star, so they can just change the driver's rating to 1 star if they want.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

mystic love said:


> No., why you asked? I am just saying if you down rate a pax after a couple of days later...and they haven't taken a trip for say over a week and the next time they open the app...they see their latest trip is a 1 star, so they can just change the driver's rating to 1 star if they want.


Oh. I thought that you said they can see our adjustments now. I'm willing to risk it. If Uber pays more I wouldn't be playing this bitter game to ruin this rating system thing.


----------

